# Neue GIMP Community



## gimponline (28. Januar 2002)

Auf http://www.gimp-online.de entsteht momentan eine neue GIMP Community mit Tutorials, Workshops, Links und Downloads rund um das Thema GIMP.
Es werden noch Personen gesucht die als Moderatoren an der Seite mitarbeiten möchten. Schaut doch einfach mal vorbei ! Viel Spass noch beim Posten.


----------



## Robert Fischer (29. Januar 2002)

werd die seite mal beobachten. allerdings solten die typischen nuke bereiche rausgenommen werden und dafür eigene bereiche reingesetzt werden. sonst wirken nuke seiten immer so leer. wenn ihr tutorials dazubekommt, könnt ihr die einfach bei hot-temperature.de eintragen, damit auch mehr besucher vorbeikommen.


----------

